
Take the interview process out of the HR department - greifswalder
https://www.fastcompany.com/40479040/this-nordic-companys-four-secrets-to-hiring-and-keeping-great-talent-anywhere
======
JSeymourATL
> The best people don’t want or need to be interviewed. They want to have a
> genuine, interesting discussion with people they can respect as equals and
> would enjoy working for.

True - Precisely why HR’s involvement in recruiting talent should be
minimized.

